# Comfort index



## Wordmaster85

Hi,

I'd like to know how to translate the following concept in Czech:

*Comfort index

*The comfort index measures the perceived temperature inside a room or vehicle, based on a combination of variables such as temperature and humidity.

Thanks!


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

nejsem si překladem zcela jistý, nicméně bych se přikláněl spíše k termínu "*Tepelná pohoda*" (=> German: "*Thermische Behaglichkeit*/*Behaglichkeit*"; Espanol: "*Confort higrotérmico*", English: "*Thermal Comfort Index*" etc.).

Pokud tomu tak není, ostatní mě milerádi opraví, si myslím. Velice žádoucí by zde ale bylo posouzení např. od uživatelů "Enquiring Mind", "Bibax" atd. ...!

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Wordmaster85

Thanks Bohemos,

I don't understand Czech very well, but I think that in your translation (Tepelná pohoda) the word 'index' is missing.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Jako cizinec bych se netroufal ve věci překládání _*do*_ češtiny vyjádřit, ale termín tepelná pohoda, který navrhuje Bohemos, se mi zdá správný.  Viz 'Tepelná pohoda a nepohoda' zde (zdroj: tzb-info.cz).
Wordmaster, you might not *need* to express the word 'index' in Czech if this is a heading or subheading. If it's part of a sentence, you'd need to give the complete sentence.  But there's no reason why you can't say 'index tepelné pohody'.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Wordmaster85 said:


> Thanks Bohemos,
> 
> I don't understand Czech very well, but I think that in your translation (Tepelná pohoda) the word 'index' is missing.


Index tepelné pohody


----------



## Wordmaster85

That seems fine, thanks!


----------



## nueby

Nabádal bych k troše opatrnosti, protože v angličtině je těchto indexů více. Podle citlivosti překladu bude možná nutno srovnat definici v originále s odbornou literaturou v češtině.


----------

